# Car chem black friday 70%



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ShinyAds (7 mo ago)

Ugh, I'd been waiting for Black Friday to try a few of their products (not previously been a customer). 
Oh well, I'll have to spend my Black Friday detailing cash elsewhere! Seems a shame to put the sale out of the reach of new customers - if I'd liked what I'd tried then they'd have had repeat business.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Interesting as they originally said it was going to be for trade customers only but they've now extended it to recent customers now. Maybe they got a bit of bad feedback as I did think it was odd to have Black Friday only for trade.

Can see the frustration for new customers.

It's also only going to be 5L and above products I think.


----------



## ShinyAds (7 mo ago)

It's a shame as I've started cleaning 5 - 10 cars a week as a side-hustle and I've been trying out products from a variety of companies. I'd held off on CarChem as I'd heard their Black Friday sale was very good so was going to get a few 5L containers, but didn't expect this! 

I'm all for rewarding existing customers, but to not at least offer some sort of discount to new customers on Black Friday inevitably drives them to different products (like they have in my case). 

Seems an odd way to do business to me, especially in these times when you'd think they would be keen to attract new customers. Still, I'm sure they have their reasons.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I think their sister companies will be doing discounts - valeting products uk is.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Spend your money else where, like the new Yanni range, o wait......


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Order whatever is cheapest on the site this week. Returning customer on Friday.... 70% off thanks.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Been a Car Chem fan for ages..........

I was a bit miffed about the Trade only bit (it's OK though, I'm not trade so don't buy the quantities that trade would) but for whatever reason they've changed this and it's this type of reaction/adjustment or whatever you want to call it is one of the reasons I keep going back.

Andy.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Their Black Triday event has been immense in the past. Surely its worth spending a £tenner on something now just to get on the list.
2 Years ago I got 25 litres of their Iron Detox for £34, still have almost half left - its probably saved me in excess of £150 that I would have spent on Iron & Fallout during the same time.
I also got the 5litres of Citrus clean and Snowfoam+ at the same time as well as a litre of 1900:1, all of these products are really decent at the RRP, on sale they are an absolute steal.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

RS3 said:


> Their Black Triday event has been immense in the past. Surely its worth spending a £tenner on something now just to get on the list. ...


If you spend £20 I think that qualifies for free post, mind the discount code (detail12) from our codes page no longer works. 

Not sure if theres a cut of on spending to qualify non traders from getting the BF deals thogh.
S


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RS3 said:


> Their Black Triday event has been immense in the past. Surely its worth spending a £tenner on something now just to get on the list.
> 2 Years ago I got 25 litres of their Iron Detox for £34, still have almost half left - its probably saved me in excess of £150 that I would have spent on Iron & Fallout during the same time.
> I also got the 5litres of Citrus clean and Snowfoam+ at the same time as well as a litre of 1900:1, all of these products are really decent at the RRP, on sale they are an absolute steal.


25L of fallout remover?!

Holy baloney!

Id rip their arm off for that deal again. Even at £50, that would be a steal!

_furiously searches for the last time I bought their products to see if I qualify for trade_


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

25L pre soak "+" snowfoam, which I have found to be brilliant, £55
5L Hydroseal - great via snowfoam lance, particulalrly in winter ;-)

Outstanding offers from CarChem  
Just hope the Mrs doesn't notice (a 25L can !!!!) - can anyone put up a homeless person with 25L of Pre Soak+ ?

A big thanks to CC.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

SadlyDistracted said:


> 25L pre soak "+" snowfoam, which I have found to be brilliant, £55
> 5L Hydroseal - great via snowfoam lance, particulalrly in winter ;-)
> 
> Outstanding offers from CarChem
> ...


How did you manage to get in early? I thought it opened at 6.30?


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

SadlyDistracted said:


> can anyone put up a homeless person with 25L of Pre Soak+ ?


I think there will be enough of us to club together for some digs to share come January 🤣


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

straight6hatch said:


> How did you manage to get in early? I thought it opened at 6.30?


Hi Straight6,
I do not know. I had a page open on the presoak+ and when I refreshed it it was just there with sale price,
Pre Soak+ Snow Foam
wiich weak mortal as I am I could not resist :-(.
That set me off looking for other (self reward!) presents. and there was Hydroseal, note the offers are on 5L + sizes not 1L etc. Got a couple of other things, but I needa a new garage/storage shed.
Over the years I've accumalted In 5L cans; 1900 Shampoo, Clarity, Glue/Tar remover, Presoak, Presoak+, Hydroseal, Revolt, oh and years ago 25L of IPA whihc I've only used about half of, and possible some others, all good stuff. 
Used to love their cotton fresh air freshner but it's no more, now use chemGuys Leather in my car ans Strippers(!) in the mrs! 

Just gone back to check my order and it's already shipped with a tracking number !!!
S


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

IvorB1H said:


> I think there will be enough of us to club together for some digs to share come January 🤣


What its like, to be wanted, or is it cupboard love? Is it me or the presoak? On seccond thoughts please don't answer, I'm happy-ish in my delusion


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I got my code and have placed an order - £16.50 for 5L of Super Suds is an almighty bargain!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

washingitagain said:


> I got my code and have placed an order - £16.50 for 5L of Super Suds is an almighty bargain!


Yep, its a great shampoo I've been using for must be a decade now, pobably not the absolute best, but then its not darn expensive either , particularly on a offer - defo worth having in the gge. 

PS ALL, the prices I got were before I just received my Code- Irs ashame they do not have a slot in the Manufactures forum as they're definatly worth a shout imho , and not just for offers such as this.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hi Straight6,
> I do not know. I had a page open on the presoak+ and when I refreshed it it was just there with sale price,
> Pre Soak+ Snow Foam
> wiich weak mortal as I am I could not resist :-(.
> ...


I just had the email too!

Brb, setting myself up for a divorce with the amount im about to buy


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

straight6hatch said:


> 25L of fallout remover?!
> 
> Holy baloney!
> 
> ...


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Ive only gone for 5L as that should last me around 12 months. Plus, it leaves space for extra bits


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Weirdly it seems the discounted prices are shown even without the code. Unless there's a verification of eligibility at the point of purchase.

I also bought some de-icer. Didn't really need it but for £7.60 for 5L it's a steal.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I remember the original treacle like 1900:1
So I wonder what’s the difference between the 1900:1 pure shampoo and the 1900:1 super suds, and which resembles the original one most?


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I wondered and just assume they add some more foaming agent (or whatever) to the suds one!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

washingitagain said:


> I wondered and just assume they add some more foaming agent (or whatever) to the suds one!


If in doubt I’ll just order both 
So I’ve ordered:
5ltr 1900:1 pure
5ltr 1900:1 super suds
5ltr Pre Soak+ Snow Foam
5ltr Hydroseal
5ltr Leather 2 in 1
and a jar of HIDE - Leather Cream

there was an hiccup with the payment process, as it hung up for a few minutes after the 2nd tier payment approval step and wouldn’t complete. So I cancelled the payment and redid it and it went through ok, I assume it is because of the high volume of transactions for Car-Chem atm


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Peirre said:


> If in doubt I’ll just order both
> So I’ve ordered:
> ...
> 5ltr Leather 2 in 1
> ...


Thats a lot of leather cleaning your going to have to do to get through all that!

Given the quantity and value of the hydroseal, I use it under the arches in the hope of keeping the carpet liners more dry and clean than untrated, dead easy with some via a foam lance.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Car chem. Do they do a rubber cleaner?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> Car chem. Do they do a rubber cleaner?


Tyre & Trim Dress ?
Car-Chem Tyre & Trim Dress | Tyre & Trim Care | Car-Chem Ltd
Have not used it myself.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Ordered a few 5l things of theirs this year, usually from their eBay store. Not had a code. Only thing I really need is a drying aid, qd lad.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Tyre & Trim Dress ?
> Car-Chem Tyre & Trim Dress | Tyre & Trim Care | Car-Chem Ltd
> Have not used it myself.


That's a dressing mate


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> That's a dressing mate


Dah, that was intend for:


Imprezaworks said:


> Car chem. Do they do a rubber cleaner?


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

How do you get the code to access the Black Friday section. I am a previous customer via their ebay shop...


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Rowlers, 
I've not got the 'how' email any more but believe you needed to be on their newletter mailing list and have bought from them in the last year.
Some seem to be able to see the deal prices just by going to / searching the site, I posted my link in post #19 above/page 1 of this thread, may work for you.
S


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Rowlers,
> I've not got the 'how' email any more but believe you needed to be on their newletter mailing list and have bought from them in the last year.
> Some seem to be able to see the deal prices just by going to / searching the site, I posted my link in post #19 above/page 1 of this thread, may work for you.
> S


Yeah, I've had a ratch from the link posted above and managed to spend £80! Some bargains
!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Thats a lot of leather cleaning your going to have to do to get through all that!.


That’s the nature of the CC BF event, with the 5ltr+ items only being available for discount


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great deals from car chem, got my order in last night 👍🏻


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

pt1 said:


> Great deals from car chem, got my order in last night 👍🏻


Snap, just bobbed an order in for 5ltrs of Pre-Soak and Super Suds Shampoo. £32 delivered is a bargain imo for 2 quality products.
Should see me right for a while.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Is that pre soak stuff any good?


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Peirre said:


> I remember the original treacle like 1900:1
> So I wonder what’s the difference between the 1900:1 pure shampoo and the 1900:1 super suds, and which resembles the original one most?





washingitagain said:


> I wondered and just assume they add some more foaming agent (or whatever) to the suds one!


The 1900:1 (red) is a completely pure shampoo and the 1900:1/Super Suds (yellow) isn’t, meaning it leaves something behind on the surface after rinsing. I think it’s maybe a gloss enhancer or something along those lines. I discussed this with Car-Chem on one of my reviews some time ago, let me try and dig it out to confirm 👍🏼


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> Is that pre soak stuff any good?



Just watched a video, not really what I'm after. Will stick with my current.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> Just watched a video, not really what I'm after. Will stick with my current.


I use it it as a snowfoam and find it up there as a best, note this is the 'Pre Soak+' and not the non plus version, which isnt bad at all, just not as good as the 'plus' the 25L works out at just £11 per 5L - amazing value, and for me at least it work well.

What are you sticking with / prefer (although I've now got 25L to get through (I must stop buying!))?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Parma violets qd was silly money, so picked 5l up. I've had it before and at that price delivered I couldn't say no.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Ah okay, it was the standard foam not the plus. I use jennychem the caustic version.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Bought 25 litres of 1900:1 shampoo last year, probably going to end up putting it in my Will


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic products, I’ve just stocked up. Thank you Car Chem 👍🏼


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

I really wish I hadn't got any other products. Buy these every other year and be sorted for all detailing. I might get the shampoo and foam because it's that cheap but don't need atm anyway.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

I use the 1900:1 shampoo weekly, and have done for the last 8 years, keen to order more but what else is worth a try to get me over the £20 for free p+p.
What's the glass cleaner like??
I don't use snowfoam.
Suggestions??


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Glass cleaner is decent.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

madstaff said:


> ...
> Suggestions??


Hydroseal's good and if you have a snowfoam gun it's very easilly applied ;-)


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

I had to bite, to good a price to pass up on some stuff.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Tyre and trim dressing, glass cleaner and shampoo are all good, all things I've bought this year. 
Picked up the QD as it was cheaper than anything else on the market.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like Car-Chem has become a victim of the postal strikes just at the wrong time when the Black Friday orders are being processed and shipped. No doubt some of you may have received this email 


> *IMPORTANT NOTICE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Peirre said:


> Looks like Car-Chem has become a victim of the postal strikes just at the wrong time when the Black Friday orders are being processed and shipped. No doubt some of you may have received this email
> 
> ​
> 
> ​


CC aren't the quickest at getting gear out in truth, regardless of the BF sale. They know that they'll be inundated with orders and still no additional measures in place to cope.
Not having a pop at CC but even without the strikes, it was never going to a qk delivery.
Mine say's dispatched 28th, no rush for it for me so it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> CC aren't the quickest at getting gear out in truth...


I've already had 2/3 of my BF order delivered yesterday, the expensive bits - seems rather darned quick & efficient to me.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I was anticipating a reasonable delay in the shipping process due to past experience of Car-Chems discount sales and group buys etc, and the recent announcement of the latest industrial action hasn’t bothered me as I know that the order will arrive eventually.
There’s several other vendors in the same position, some anticipated the problem and switched to an alternative method, but I’m aware of some that have been caught out and are having to re-change the shipping method on orders already processed. So tracking information sent to customers is having to be resent with updated information


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

Had the email, but thought I'd maybe sneaked past the strikes as it was dispatched on the 25th, it is still not showing tracking information on PFs website though, so looks like its going to be delayed...


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

rowlers said:


> Had the email, but thought I'd maybe sneaked past the strikes as it was dispatched on the 25th, it is still not showing tracking information on PFs website though, so looks like its going to be delayed...


Likewise, I ordered on the 25th and it was dispatched on the 28th.

PF tracking just says 'Advised' - aka delayed 

Nevermind, im not desperate for any of the products tbh, just a all round bargain top up.

Concerningly though, is Super Suds not a pure shampoo? I thought it was, just with more surfactants to boost the foaming. I still have 2.5L of 1900:1 anyway so I can just use SS for my maintenance washes but ive always preferred a pure shampoo


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I remember it always takes a while after the bf sales, cc must be inundated with orders


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I've already had 2/3 of my BF order delivered yesterday, the expensive bits - seems rather darned quick & efficient to me.


And the rest is on its way to me now - I'd say great service and endeavors from CC,


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

You are lucky, mine hasn't even entered into the courier system. I guess they have looked, saw it was over 30kg and though [email protected]*k it.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

R_macus said:


> You are lucky, mine hasn't even entered into the courier system. I guess they have looked, saw it was over 30kg and though [email protected]*k it.


Hi, 
Mine was alos 'heavy' and split into 3, the heaviest 2 were delevered 1st, teh light bit delivered today, perhaps odd but the first 2 were deliveded within 90 mins of being out for delivery, the last today was received over 6 hours after being out for delivery, Parcel force must've taken a much longer route today!

I gather that RM & PF are prioritising 24 and 48hr delivery services, which mine were on, so not bad considering the strikes.


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hi,
> Mine was alos 'heavy' and split into 3, the heaviest 2 were delevered 1st, teh light bit delivered today, perhaps odd but the first 2 were deliveded within 90 mins of being out for delivery, the last today was received over 6 hours after being out for delivery, Parcel force must've taken a much longer route today!
> 
> I gather that RM & PF are prioritising 24 and 48hr delivery services, which mine were on, so not bad considering the strikes.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I buckled and ordered, no sign of any movement

Might cancel it now the buzz has wore off


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Parcelforce 48hr looks like it should rename itself to 48days.

RM aren't doing themselves any favours at all with continued strike action as customers will simply move away to more reliable carriers which will then mean more job cuts and over worked staff at RM, cutting their noses off to spite their faces spring to mind.
Strike action nowadays with technology moving so quickly and competitors snapping up additional business that strikes make is never going to end well.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

It depends on whether you believe staff at the bottom should have anyway to protect themselves from those at the top, other than union led strikes what are the alternatives, appart from just accepting whatever cr4p those at the top dish out?

Hark at me and I used to be a true blue decades ago and certainly am not a commie! 

As much as I'm frustrated by the 'I haven't got it right now', and the fact that I see 'inconsitencies' in the info in tracking systems, Evri and RM in my cases, that doesn't reflect at all well on the 'management' and 'leadership' of organisations, and is no better in 'Private' companies (and don't get me started on when DPD loose something sent by them and their deliberate incompetance and deflections) using 'gig'/zero hours contract staff (who have little to no job security or benefit from any 'company' wealth, arguably at their expense/abuse), no wealth distribution or egalitarianism, asuming such behavious should be humanism's, as opposed to just being pack animals feeding of others further down the chain?

Patience* is a virtue never let it be said you have no virtue 
* unless someone's taking the pi**. 
CarChem seem to be doing a great job despite what they are up against with couriers.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My mate is high up in one of the courier companies and he said they're all struggling this week. RM strikes just put more and more into the parcel network and they can't cope. Also the time of the year won't help either.
I ordered from car chem with no urgency for the product, so am happy to wait. And I'm the least patient person 😂...


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Parcelforce aren't the best unfortunately, I had a delivery last Wednesday, van turns up outside the house at 11am, driver routes around in the back for 5min then the van tootles off.

At 6.30pm the van returns and I get my parcel, turns out he couldn't find it the first time around, but at least I got my parcel.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Better than the PF guy near us anything over 5kg just doesn’t get delivered & I have to pick up (6 times this has happened) always claims that he can’t find the house we’re on a normal street in a twin and postcode lands directly on our house 🤷‍♂️ just a lazy PoS !


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Peirre said:


> I remember the original treacle like 1900:1
> So I wonder what’s the difference between the 1900:1 pure shampoo and the 1900:1 super suds, and which resembles the original one most?





straight6hatch said:


> Likewise, I ordered on the 25th and it was dispatched on the 28th.
> 
> PF tracking just says 'Advised' - aka delayed
> 
> ...


There's nothing in the descriptions on the Carchem site to say it isn't a pure shampoo. The only difference in the descriptions between the 'pure' and 'super suds' is mention of it being high foaming. I don't believe super suds includes anything else.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

washingitagain said:


> There's nothing in the descriptions on the Carchem site to say it isn't a pure shampoo. The only difference in the descriptions between the 'pure' and 'super suds' is mention of it being high foaming. I don't believe super suds includes anything else.


Last year someone from car chem confirmed super suds isnt a 'pure' shampoo. I have both 1900-1 and super suds, in reality you cant really tell its not a pure shampoo, it leaves very little behind


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

If in doubt order both, so I did.
I’ve emailed them about the order, primarily because I am due to go on holiday next weekend and stated that if there’s a possibility that they could delay the dispatch of my order so the it doesn’t arrive while I’m away, they have replied say that I should receive my order before the weekend


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

I have movement on my order, now "on route to hub"


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Mine was just delivered (3 x 5L products). They also included a free 500ml detailing spray ("Lubey") which is a nice touch.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Placed my order on the 27th and my tracking still says 'advised'.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

I placed 2 orders, one on the 24th which says it's out for delivery with Royal Mail today. The other one placed on 25th was delivered by Parcelforce this morning.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

No sign of my order placed on the 25th. Not that I'm bothered but a wax I sold and posted on the 23rd Nov still hasn't moved on the RM Tracking site. Absolutely shocking service imo.
What it means for me is that it's the last business I ever do with RM and I'm sure lots of business' are gonna do the same which, as I mentioned earlier, makes that business more and more unstable with strikes affecting all of us which in turn will mean more job losses.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Mine turned up today, 10l when I only ordered 5l. I'm not going to cause a fuss 😊


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I placed my order on 24th nov and im yet to receive any information on shipping or delivery. Sent 2 emails to car chem and im yet to hear anything back 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

Mine has made a movement to the hub. Likely sit there for a week now. Not in a rush for it at least, but would still like it within month.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I placed my order on the 24th and received it today.
I was expecting a long delay following last year but wasn't in any rush for it.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Came today with a detailing spray thrown in, didn't have to do that so can't grumble


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

I have checked the parcel force tracking and still shows as no tracks on my parcel and will be updated in due course.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

My tracking now shows at the hub, no doubt they'll attempt delivery while I'm away from Thurs til Mon!!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Got my order today. Just bought 5 Litres of Shampoo.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine came yesterday with a nice freeby. I love car chem 😊


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

No dispatch notification or tracking information as yet, so I doubt even if it was dispatched today I’d receive it tomorrow, and I’m flying out Saturday morning to the Canary isles for a week’s holidays. 
I’m guessing that they have heeded my recent email advice to delay my order for a week or more to avoid it being returned to them or stuck in the PF hub


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

You could have it sent to me to erm … look after ? 🤣


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

dreamtheater said:


> Got my order today. Just bought 5 Litres of Shampoo.


Bet you forgot to order some non-freezing warm weather ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rang them today, my order still on a pallet in the factory... Least i know where it is 😀


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

They tried to deliver yesterday, typically my first day back in work after 6 days off. Now rescheduled for Monday.
Edit...
So they tried to deliver, today, I was out at work! But they did leave it at my local post office so I can collect tomorrow!


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Mine came yesterday with a nice freeby. I love car chem 😊


Dipesh, my long lost ATG admin?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Bet you forgot to order some non-freezing warm weather ?


5 Litres of Shampoo will do me another 10 years, just like my 5 Litres of Autosmart Autowash did. Will give the car a wash next year when the sun is out!!


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

Collected


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like my order left CC yesterday, and with Parcelforce and Royal Mail will also Parcelforce and Royal Mail striking today as well as the 11, 14 and 15th of December be striking today as well as the 11, 14 and 15th of December I suspect that they will attempt to deliver next week while I’m away on holiday, so it’s either going to bounce back to CC or beheld at the local depot for redelivery


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Mine all arrived on Tuesday. Was due first thing (handy as I had a detail to do) but the driver, who I know really well, thought he was being helpful by marking it as 'delivered' and then dropped it off to work. Not his fault, thats where I usually am!

I collected it in time to use the spray on sealant but not a lot else unfortunately. 
Hydroseal - I gave the valet i was doing one initial blast but it was quite 'weak'. I then did another couple of rounds of a much higher concentration. Gloss was brilliant to be fair, better than expected, but the 'beading' was very flat and it was more of a sheeter than a beader.

If this because the paintwork didnt receive a decon or is this just how Hydroseal is?

Otherwise, very happy. Lots of products for not a lot of money. The De-Icer is coming in mega handy and the free 500ml of shampoo was always nice to see


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

Arrived today, poor delivery guy. 30kgs on an icy path. No freebie, but won't need to buy cleaning products for 3/4 years. One less thing to check on.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine still says 'advised' and I've emailed Car Chem a few days ago to which I have had no reply.

Not overly impressed so far, they could at least have the decency to say its gonna be another week.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

rowlers said:


> Dipesh, my long lost ATG admin?


Yes it’s me! Hope you’re well mate 👍🏼


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I used the de-icer this morning on a very icy windscreen and have to say was really disappointed. I'd used it on some frosty glass and it was fine but it couldn't cut it against a layer of ice. And that's with the product being kept indoors so was at room temperature. I used nearly 500ml on the windscreen!


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

washingitagain said:


> I used the de-icer this morning on a very icy windscreen and have to say was really disappointed. I'd used it on some frosty glass and it was fine but it couldn't cut it against a layer of ice. And that's with the product being kept indoors so was at room temperature. I used nearly 500ml on the windscreen!


Yeah me too, the Pre-Icer is absolute junk too. My homebrew de-icer is so much better.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I don't regret not buying it now lol


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im still waiting, no reply to my emails either, 19 days now, very disappointing


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Im still waiting, no reply to my emails either, 19 days now, very disappointing


Strange this, they've replied pretty swiftly to my emails. I've asked questions as to efficiency of the pre and de icer. As they are pretty crap TBH.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sometimes you get what you pay for... cheap doesn't always = value.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got part of my order today hydroseal, citrus, glue/tar and iron detox. Only another 10 bottles left to deliver.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mine turned up today

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## rowlers (Apr 27, 2008)

rowlers said:


> Yeah me too, the Pre-Icer is absolute junk too. My homebrew de-icer is so much better.


They have asked me to return the pre-icer for lab test as what I have described and photo'd is "abnormal". At present it seems like I have to foot the return postage costs though, that ain't happening!


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

rowlers said:


> They have asked me to return the pre-icer for lab test as what I have described and photo'd is "abnormal". At present it seems like I have to foot the return postage costs though, that ain't happening!


Got sucked in last year with their cheap prices. 
Pre Icer went in the bin first, closely followed by most of the other stuff I bought


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Did you not like anything


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

Yeah I did. Their replacement trigger sprays they sent me were pretty decent after the initial ones kept leaking


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

With no tracking or delivery information, PF delivered my order to a neighbour while I was away on holiday


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Im still waiting, no reply to my emails either, 19 days now, very disappointing


I seem to remember from last year (and maybe before) it was the same, some people seem to be waiting a long time...

Having said that, I think a lot of deliveries have gone completely to pot and some of the companies are just not coping to deliver...


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Pre soak + got a run today on the Mrs bogging car, have to say I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Still waiting for my order placed on the 27th November, what gets me is Car Chem/VP are sending me emails saying buy before the 19th to arrive before Xmas.

Perhaps fulfill your original orders before taking on more??


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> I seem to remember from last year (and maybe before) it was the same, some people seem to be waiting a long time...
> 
> Having said that, I think a lot of deliveries have gone completely to pot and some of the companies are just not coping to deliver...


Still waiting, only 25 days now 😄


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Still waiting, only 25 days now


Might be worth a call to them. Son in law has had his resent as it had disappeared 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

pt1 said:


> Still waiting, only 25 days now


I sent a polite email as I had 2 separate orders in. One had a postal notification a few days after the order was placed but the status never changed and the other didn’t get as far as a notification.

The email was apologetic noting demand and postal logistics as the issue. I replied noting I appreciated that and it was more to figure why only one notification, not annoyed with them or the strike action. Some subsequent suggestion of the order going missing then 2 days later the whole lot turned up. 

Victim of their own success on the promotion they ran it seems compounded by the strike action. If it was stuff I was desperate for I would have been a bit annoyed but as it was just one of those things. Hopefully you get sorted shortly.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Might be worth a call to them. Son in law has had his resent as it had disappeared
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk





MDC250 said:


> I sent a polite email as I had 2 separate orders in. One had a postal notification a few days after the order was placed but the status never changed and the other didn’t get as far as a notification.
> 
> The email was apologetic noting demand and postal logistics as the issue. I replied noting I appreciated that and it was more to figure why only one notification, not annoyed with them or the strike action. Some subsequent suggestion of the order going missing then 2 days later the whole lot turned up.


Similar story here original order claimed to have been lost by Parcelforce, replacement order not picked up due to postal strikes last week, hopefully here this week.
Tracking status finally says its on the move. About time.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its arrived 😃🎉🎊🍻🥳🥳🎈🥳


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

pt1 said:


> Its arrived 😃🎉🎊🍻🥳🥳🎈🥳


It took that long, I bet Santa delivered it


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> It took that long, I bet Santa delivered it


By the look of the box he had kicked it all the way from the north pole 😄 just pleased its here


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

pt1 said:


> By the look of the box he had kicked it all the way from the north pole 😄 just pleased its here


Someone has had a rummage expecting it to be Apple products. Only to be disappointed with 30kg's of cleaning fluid. Launched it out the warehouse.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

All turned up now.


----------

